# I have a Skyline for sale



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

R32 GTS-T with RB25DET engine....car is black, 1992 model, RWD...body has about 90,000km on it, engine has about 33,000km on it. Runs and drives in great interior and exterior shape, but could use a paint job due to scratches during shipping....if anyone is interested, please give me a call 623-326-7295 or email me [email protected]

Cameron


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pics?


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

How much is it? I think I've already seen it before...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

NightXCZ77 said:


> R32 GTS-T with RB25DET engine....car is black, 1992 model, RWD...body has about 90,000km on it, engine has about 33,000km on it. Runs and drives in great interior and exterior shape, but could use a paint job due to scratches during shipping....if anyone is interested, please give me a call 623-326-7295 or email me [email protected]Cameron


_** Drooooooooolllllsssss.... ** _


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You know, if you're going to sell ANYTHING online, you're going to NEED pics...period. Without pics, you have no proof whatsoever of what you are selling (not that pics can prove anything by themselves either....ie, georgia boy's Skyline being listed on EBAY time and time again). But, you need to have something to get people's attention.


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

Anybody interested? Do a thorough search on the seller! Guaranteed, will save you eyestrain from emails and money from phonebills.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how so???


----------

